
Texting Isn’t the First New Technology Thought to Impair Social Skills - acdanger
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/texting-isnt-first-new-technology-thought-impair-social-skills-180958091/?no-ist
======
devishard
When Turkle describes her clients' concern, it's a concern with quality of
interaction, not quantity. The studies mentioned later deal with quantity:
people who text more spend more time with friends.

I don't blame the researchers for studying this, it's easy to quantify. But it
also doesn't provide much insight.

